# A New UPS Shipping Reseller



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

As most of you frog shippers know by now, Ship Your Reptiles (aka All Pro Shipping) has been unable to renew their contract with UPS. I've contacted Unishippers, an official UPS reseller. They've set up an account for me. They are willing to count all frog sellers from dendroboard as one entity when it comes to figuring shipping discounts. The more of us that use them, the larger our discount (up to 25%).

If you're interested in using them too, send me an email to [email protected] and I'll forward the contact information to you.

Thanks,
David Block


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I am interested. Perhaps ultimately they can become an 'official' or unofficial shipping source for the DB community. 

I realize there is a lot to do first, [gathered interested parties, 'test' this new entity, etc]

I had high hopes that All Pro Shipping would work out b/c after 50 boxes with them things were flawless.

S


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

I will be shipping out some frogs with Unishippers on Monday. I'll post again here to let everyone know how things went.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I didn't think Ship Your Reptiles was dead yet?


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't think SYR is "dead." In fact, I just bought some shipping supplies from them. But if you're wanting to ship with them, you can't and they don't have any idea when they will settle things with UPS. Since I need to continue shipping and don't want to pay UPS's full price if I don't have to, I have found an alternative. So nothing against SYR, they did a good job when they were up and running, but some of us may need other options now.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

dablock said:


> I don't think SYR is "dead." In fact, I just bought some shipping supplies from them. But if you're wanting to ship with them, you can't and they don't have any idea when they will settle things with UPS. Since I need to continue shipping and don't want to pay UPS's full price if I don't have to, I have found an alternative. So nothing against SYR, they did a good job when they were up and running, but some of us may need other options now.


You hit the nail on the head! They may not be in business much longer if this is not resolved soon. More and more folks are looking for an alternative, I know I have.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I know some reptile breeders using this company. Haven't seen any nagatives until they suspened the shipping of snakes

Home - Reptiles Express - Discounted UPS Shipping Labels and Reptile Shipping Supplies


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

from their front page: "We are renegotiating our contract with UPS. Until finalized, UPS asked us to suspend the operation of generating labels. "


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

damn. I missed that, sorry about that


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I guess its a good thing that I have stopped shipping due to cold weather. Hopefully something is worked out by Spring. If SYR goes under, I'd definitely be interested to see what comes of the Unishippers idea.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

considering the recent financial troubles for UPS, and that reptile express is also having issues with them, I am willing to bet they're trying to force extra money out of all their resellers


----------



## Frogshippers (Dec 6, 2010)

We were recently contacted by a member of this board about becoming a shipping provider because the former provider was unable to continue. Unishippers is a sales agent for UPS to small/medium businesses. We handle sales and customer service. I have agreed to start an "Association" program for Dendroboard members. The first two customers have signed on this week. Basically all Dendroboard members that sign up for a UPS account will be given 10% off of the UPS Daily shipping rates. This is basically the wholesale price. The total volume of all participating members will count towards increasing that discount to potentially 25% off. Members MUST go through my Unishippers office to take receive the association discounts for Dendroboard members. We require a valid credit card be kept on file and a signed letter of agreement personally guaranteeing payment for all shipping charges incurred. It takes approximately a week to set up a new UPS account. Once set up you will have login access to get quotes, create shipping labels, and manage all other shipping functions. UPS does require that live shipping items ship by one of their Next Day service options. The more members that sign up and ship using their account, the higher the discount. While waiting for the new account we can create shipping labels through our office account and email them to you for use. To request an account, send an an email to me at [email protected] with the name, address, phone number and contact person or call our office at 678-692-8891 (8 AM - 5 PM EST). 

Thank you,
Scott Bowen
Unishippers


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

I just did my first shipping with Unishippers. It was a very positive experience. Their website is easy to use and it was easy to set up the shipment and print out the label. I saved my buyer about $6 on the standard UPS shipping cost. UPS delivered the package on time and in good condition.


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive used UniShippers to send out snakes and lizards many times, and I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Froggywv said:


> Ive used UniShippers to send out snakes and lizards many times, and I've never had a problem with them.


Do they have an agreement with UPS to transport snakes?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

No, and prefers not to have them ship...this is a recent rule though and he has been in business for several years.


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

They used to be good with it, and would check the contents, make sure everything was sealed. I shipped many times across the country and everyone made it just fine. Its been a year or two since I shipped out the last snake, so they might have changed the rules. When we bred and shipped snakes there were no real restrictions.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I personally think it would be 'best' if those interested stick to shipping harmless frogs/amphibians to keep it simple. 

My suspicion is that SYR is having their issue because of snakes.

If we can increase the community use of this service, we increase our discounts for shipping and everyone benefits.

S


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Perhaps Josh's Frogs could start. They already have a discount with UPS and if it is strictly amphibian shipments, it could be a good option.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm going to get signed up for an Unishippers account. I've been shipping by USPS Express Mail Overnight for the past few years with good success and I've always found the Post Office to be by far the least expensive way to ship overnight. I'm very curious to see how Unishippers rates will compare. UPS picks up at my office every afternoon so it would be really convenient for me to use them for shipping my frogs.

The next few times I ship I'll post the price comparisons.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Noobish question here, but why are all these issues being raised in relation to snakes, and not other herps? Is it something actually legitimate, like people shipping unlabeled hots, or is it more a general hysteria?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> Noobish question here, but why are all these issues being raised in relation to snakes, and not other herps? Is it something actually legitimate, like people shipping unlabeled hots, or is it more a general hysteria?


It seems to me there is a size restriction on snakes and of course no venomous. I think both restrictions were violated numerous times. Not sure if it was one incident that ended it all.


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

gary1218 said:


> I'm going to get signed up for an Unishippers account. I've been shipping by USPS Express Mail Overnight for the past few years with good success and I've always found the Post Office to be by far the least expensive way to ship overnight. I'm very curious to see how Unishippers rates will compare. UPS picks up at my office every afternoon so it would be really convenient for me to use them for shipping my frogs.
> 
> The next few times I ship I'll post the price comparisons.


Gary, you've been lucky with USPS. I shipped with them the first time about a month ago. I shipped from Georgia to Florida using Express Mail Overnight. My frogs showed up (fortunately alive and healthy) more than 48 hours later! After that scary incident, I went right back to UPS. Since I offer a live arrival guarantee, I'd rather pay a bit more for UPS shipping.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

dablock said:


> Gary, you've been lucky with USPS. I shipped with them the first time about a month ago. I shipped from Georgia to Florida using Express Mail Overnight. My frogs showed up (fortunately alive and healthy) more than 48 hours later! After that scary incident, I went right back to UPS. Since I offer a live arrival guarantee, I'd rather pay a bit more for UPS shipping.


You know, there are horror stories with every shipper out there. I have been pretty fortunate with all my shipping so far whether it's been USPS, UPS, or Fed Ex. DAMN, now I probably just went and jinxed myself


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> Noobish question here, but why are all these issues being raised in relation to snakes, and not other herps? Is it something actually legitimate, like people shipping unlabeled hots, or is it more a general hysteria?


 
There have been a lot of problems with people improperly shipping animals and having them get out of the containers in the facility, not just hots. 
The problem is that the average lay person (and even some professionals I've met) cannot tell the difference between a kingsnake and a cobra so are not qualified to deal with an escapes due to improper packaging. 


Does anyone remember when Fed-Ex stopped taking herps in the mid/late 1990s? Some idiot, shipped a bunch of pancake tortoises in a box, without a styrofoam liner and no absorbent materials. There was enough urine from the tortoises that the box softened enough they could tear through the sides of the box while being redirected at a hub. This resulted in pancake tortoises getting caught in some of the belt gears.. Apparently it caused a big fuss. 


Ed


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

UPS has fairly specific guidelines on what it will and won't ship. Many appear to be related to "employee safety" and others to federal rules and regs. It appears to me that some companies (like SYR) have negotiated the ability to ship snakes and other verboten animals as those are expressly forbidden for regular shippers. Posted a link below:

Live Animals and UPS



Brotherly Monkey said:


> Noobish question here, but why are all these issues being raised in relation to snakes, and not other herps? Is it something actually legitimate, like people shipping unlabeled hots, or is it more a general hysteria?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Unishippers became a dendroboard user and posted this
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ot...ps-account-discounts-through-unishippers.html


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Now that SYR has made the switch to FedEx, it looks like I will have to switch to Unishippers. There's no FedEx within an hour of my house whereas there is a UPS store about 5 minutes away.

Anywho, I was just wondering if there is any initial cost Unishippers charges to get an account. Just thought it would be a good thing to make certain of.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Scott from Unishippers posted his contact information on the 1st page of this thread.

I'd email him to set up an account. I dont believe there are any initial fees.


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

There are no fees for using Unishippers.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Finally got my Unishippers account set up. They sent me 50 blank sticker shipping labels and the 2011 UPS Rate and Service Guide free of charge. For anyone still considering an account with them, their customer service seems to be top-notch.


----------

